# Wazz up fellow dust eaters?



## muddermankc (Apr 6, 2009)

hey whats up everyone? Havent been on here for a long time. Last time i was on here i was running my own deal and going thru some hard times, now im doing puch list for my old company and running all over K.C. Interesting times in this wonderful trade of ours,its so cool to see the same people on here still posting,and cool to see new people. Dont really have topic just good to be back on here,makes me get the itch to get back in the game though. Cant figure out how to post pic,wont upload????:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

welcome back
guess I'm one of the new ones:whistling2:


----------

